
Google AppEngine for Personal Web Presence? - pius
http://www.ldodds.com/blog/archives/000330.html
======
justindz
I pondered whether GAE was the right place for me to build my own personal
feed hub. Basically, an inverted approach to FriendFeed-style aggregation in
which I build my web lifestream and therefore have creative direction over how
the content is packaged, sequenced and related. HTTPS restrictions would be
fine, and the lack of SQL wouldn't be too bothersome for my feeble brain.

I'm still pondering. Maybe if/when they support Javascript. I'm salivating
over the thought of TrimPath, CouchDB, Prototype and AIR as a stack, haha.

